# Is he a larp tho?



## Copemaxxing (May 27, 2020)

He talked to a foid on badoo where you can see that the foid made him his wallpaper,and try to use fake pics on badoo,its nearly on possible to have fake pics on badoo..
@Thongmaster
@DoMoverPRETTYboy


----------



## Nosecel (May 27, 2020)

Yeah, that's my line of argumentation but people here will not listen unless they see true proof


----------



## Deleted member 6497 (May 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> He talked to a foid on badoo where you can see that the foid made him his wallpaper,and try to use fake pics on badoo,its nearly on possible to have fake pics on badoo..
> @Thongmaster
> @DoMoverPRETTYboy


the truecel have nothing but time and autism , a person with these two traits is capable of a lot of weird shit




also i have this 400 pound of fat in my dms


----------



## Krezo (May 27, 2020)

It's fucking weird why he won't post irrefutable proof that it's really him, such as him holding a piece of paper with today's date on. Like that's not a hard task to do. Still a larper until proven otherwise.


----------



## Deleted member 6497 (May 27, 2020)

Krezo said:


> It's fucking weird why he won't post irrefutable proof that it's really him, such as him holding a piece of paper with today's date on. Like that's not a hard task to do. Still a larper until proven otherwise.







Shut up hater


----------



## Deleted member 4645 (May 27, 2020)

No reason for him not to post proof. He could post a picture without his username on it, but something like "Barrett mogs", or a fork in his mouth while doing a specific pose.


----------



## Nosecel (May 27, 2020)

looxmakser49 said:


> how can you criticise his appearance and also accuse him of larping
> 
> it makes it so obvious that you're just jealous and insecure ngl
> 
> ...


Um. Did you know about the 10 page thread? Literally this entire forum know believes that he is a larper.


----------



## Deleted member 6497 (May 27, 2020)

looxmakser49 said:


> how can you criticise his appearance and also accuse him of larping
> 
> it makes it so obvious that you're just jealous and insecure ngl
> 
> ...


That's @Thongmaster


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 27, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Um. Did you know about the 10 page thread? Literally this entire forum know believes that he is a larper.


lol link to thread


looxmakser49 said:


> also who gives a flying fuck whether X person is larping on this website
> 
> just treat them as if they aren't because it's not going to fucking change anything


it changes a lot man


----------



## Deleted member 6675 (May 27, 2020)

My question is why is it always the same fucking pics every time


----------



## Chad1212 (May 27, 2020)

*1)it’s possible to use fake pics,but you won’t be verified until you prove it but you will still be able to use your account 

2)I dont speak votka language *


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 27, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> *1)it’s possible to use fake pics,but you won’t be verified
> 
> 2)I dont speak votka language *


Try to use fakepics,its not possible, I tried to use toths pics and it wont let me use it


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (May 27, 2020)

*I miss the OG thong.*






This new one is an obvious larp in the works.

And we had so much faith in you...


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 27, 2020)

Jfl and nobody would make such an effort to larp


----------



## Chad1212 (May 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Jfl and nobody would make such an effort to larp


*WHY HE CANT JUST TAKE NORMAL PICTURE WITH A SPOON NEXT TO HIM?*


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 27, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> *WHY HE CANT JUST TAKE PICTURE WITH A SPOON NEXT TO HIM?*


Thats some good question ngl


----------



## Nosecel (May 27, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> *WHY HE CANT JUST TAKE NORMAL PICTURE WITH A SPOON NEXT TO HIM?*


Yes, but that's literally the only proof of him being a larp


----------



## Chad1212 (May 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Thats some good question ngl





Nosecel said:


> Yes, but that's literally the only proof of him being a larp


*ALSO HE SAID THAT ONLY 2 USERS FROM HERE HAVE HIS INSTAGRAM,BUT LATER HE STARTED TO CLAIM THAT NOBODY FROM HERE HAS IT*


----------



## Simone Nobili (May 27, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Yes, but that's literally the only proof of him being a larp


Cope.
Dom also showed that he used an app.Where you write to yourself and fake convos.
Its over


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 27, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Yes, but that's literally the only proof of him being a larp


 He also send me a lot of chats with his foids per pm, I doubt that somebody would make such an effort only for larping


----------



## Deleted member 6497 (May 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Jfl and nobody would make such an effort to larp


Sadly he is ,

your hero is a zero


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 27, 2020)

Simone Nobili said:


> Cope.
> Dom also showed that he used an app.Where you write to yourself and fake convos.
> Its over


Its telegram,you can write with real people or you can make bots and write with yourself
*BUT THE BOTS REPLY INSTANTLY WHILE TO @Thongmaster THE FOIDS REPLIED AFTER COUPLE OF MINUTES,A PROOF THAT HE ISNT LARPING *
@DoMoverPRETTYboy


----------



## Simone Nobili (May 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Its telegram,you can write with real people or you can make bots and write with yourself


Its still obvious.
The way he responded to the thread from @DoMoverPRETTYboy 
I could sense it.
He was lying hard,Normally he would just get aggresive like me and Start raging.
But he admitted defeat.He didnt post anything.
He just cried,Because he didnt want to be „asosciated with this site“
Yet he posted multiple pictures of him already?
He shows so many larping signs.
The fact that he uses an app where you can write yourself is another strong suspicious thing.could be random but still.
Its all fishy .at this point I would only believe him if he shows solid proof.


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 27, 2020)

Simone Nobili said:


> Its still obvious.
> The way he responded to the thread from @DoMoverPRETTYboy
> I could sense it.
> He was lying hard,Normally he would just get aggresive like me and Start raging.
> ...


Behaviour was kinda strange ngl. But telegram is a well known app so there is nothing wrong with using it tbh and nobody would put such an effort to larp


----------



## Ascensionrequired (May 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> He also send me a lot of chats with his foids per pm, I doubt that somebody would make such an effort only for larping


Why would you share that shit here anyway?


----------



## Nosecel (May 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Behaviour was kinda strange ngl. But telegram is a well known app so there is nothing wrong with using it tbh and nobody would put such an effort to larp


High IQ, tbh I really think he is legit, but I just can't find an answer to: why the hell won't he make a proof-photo?


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (May 27, 2020)

*
Thongmaster*
View profile
Typical skater prettyboy · From Russia
Joined Apr 22, 2020
*Last seen today at 11:38 AM*
Time Online 522:48
Posts3,256Reputation5,393


*The pussyio had to flee after seeing the horror we commit to larpers*


----------



## Deleted member 6497 (May 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Its telegram,you can write with real people or you can make bots and write with yourself
> *BUT THE BOTS REPLY INSTANTLY WHILE TO @Thongmaster THE FOIDS REPLIED AFTER COUPLE OF MINUTES,A PROOF THAT HE ISNT LARPING *
> @DoMoverPRETTYboy







Dude i remembered something funny to add in this after couple minutes, @Thongmaster is the truest trucel in this forum


----------



## GrayEyedBarrett (May 27, 2020)

Rent free I guess


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (May 27, 2020)

Doesn't matter one single bit jfl
Won't fuckin change anybody else situation tbh

If you thinks he larps disregard his statements and advice as false/fiction.
If you think his telling the truth regard them as such.


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> He talked to a foid on badoo where you can see that the foid made him his wallpaper,and try to use fake pics on badoo,its nearly on possible to have fake pics on badoo..
> @Thongmaster
> @DoMoverPRETTYboy


Who cares I want likes give me likes


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 27, 2020)

DoMoverPRETTYboy said:


> View attachment 429414
> 
> Dude i remembered something funny to add in this after couple minutes, @Thongmaster is the truest trucel in this forum


Yeah but the response after a message is still instantly in your pics. Try to program the bot that he answers you 5 minutes after your message,wont be possible.. thats why I think @Thongmaster is legit


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 27, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> Who cares I want likes give me likes


What are you playing?


----------



## HighIQcel (May 27, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> High IQ


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 27, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> What are you playing?


Paladins


----------



## Deleted member 6497 (May 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Yeah but the response after a message is still instantly in your pics. Try to program the bot that he answers you 5 minutes after your message,wont be possible.. thats why I think @Thongmaster is legit


I wasn't trying to be legit he was 

Also if he didn't give his insta to his closest friend in this site which is you , so he didn't give it to anyone so he lied


Jimsonbobson505 said:


> Paladins


Why are you out of subject my king?


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 27, 2020)

DoMoverPRETTYboy said:


> I wasn't trying to be legit he was
> 
> Also if he didn't give his insta to his closest friend in this site which is you , so he didn't give it to anyone so he lied
> 
> Why are you out of subject my king?


 I didnt even ask him so with what reason should he give me his insta ?


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 27, 2020)

DoMoverPRETTYboy said:


> I wasn't trying to be legit he was
> 
> Also if he didn't give his insta to his closest friend in this site which is you , so he didn't give it to anyone so he lied
> 
> Why are you out of subject my king?


What you on about out of subject just admire my Greek chin


----------



## Deleted member 6497 (May 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> I didnt even ask him so with what reason should he give me his insta ?


Lol just stop coping bruh he gone now


Jimsonbobson505 said:


> What you on about out of subject just admire my Greek chin


Would do the same if I had that chin


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 27, 2020)

DoMoverPRETTYboy said:


> Lol just stop coping bruh he gone now
> 
> Would do the same if I had that chin


Lets see, thats all indeed interesting as hell


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 27, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> What you on about out of subject just admire my Greek chin


Have you thought about modelling?


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 27, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Have you thought about modelling?


I feel like I got some sort of potential but I'm not going to be over zealous yet


Jimsonbobson505 said:


> I feel like I got some sort of potential but I'm not going to be over zealous yet


About it yet


----------



## Simone Nobili (May 27, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> I feel like I got some sort of potential but I'm not going to be over zealous yet
> 
> About it yet


Your a manlet so over


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 27, 2020)

Simone Nobili said:


> Your a manlet so over


Aspergers


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 27, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> I feel like I got some sort of potential but I'm not going to be over zealous yet
> 
> About it yet


you should apply tbh
You have A good face


----------



## Simone Nobili (May 27, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> Aspergers


Keep coping manlet.
Its over before it began


----------



## stuckneworleans (May 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Behaviour was kinda strange ngl. But telegram is a well known app so there is nothing wrong with using it tbh and nobody would put such an effort to larp


It's not a bot, he made a 2nd fake account to reply to himself. The evidence is that he constantly said 'I can give you the telegram of the foid!!    ' which means it's his own account.


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 27, 2020)

@DoMoverPRETTYboy @Nosecel The FACT that the foid changed her profilepic sometimes is the ultimate proof that he wasnt having a conversation with himself. It isnt possible to change a bots profile pic. Even if it was,why the fuck would he do that? Wouldnt help him anything. @stuckneworleans


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 27, 2020)

Simone Nobili said:


> Keep coping manlet.
> Its over before it began


Hes 6’3


----------



## Simone Nobili (May 27, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> It's not a bot, he made a 2nd fake account to reply to himself. The evidence is that he constantly said 'I can give you the telegram of the foid!!    ' which means it's his own account.


Holy fuck 300 IQ


LondonVillie said:


> Hes 6’3


He claimed 6 ft 1 like last week


----------



## stuckneworleans (May 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> @DoMoverPRETTYboy @Nosecel The FACT that the foid changed her profilepic sometimes is the ultimate proof that he wasnt having a conversation with himself. It isnt possible to change a bots profile pic. Even if it was,why the fuck would he do that? Wouldnt help him anything.


Maybe his friend or someone uses that foid account for ewhoring, whatever, and that's why the account seems more dynamic.


----------



## Time Travel (May 27, 2020)

It's not impossible


----------



## Nosecel (May 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> @DoMoverPRETTYboy @Nosecel The FACT that the foid changed her profilepic sometimes is the ultimate proof that he wasnt having a conversation with himself. It isnt possible to change a bots profile pic. Even if it was,why the fuck would he do that? Wouldnt help him anything. @stuckneworleans


Bro, I already told those cucks about all this, they simply don't believe me. SOME NIGGAS EVEN CALL ME HIS ALT JFL


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 27, 2020)

Simone Nobili said:


> Holy fuck 300 IQ
> 
> He claimed 6 ft 1 like last week


Oh ok 
Still has a good face


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 27, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> Maybe his friend or someone uses that foid account for ewhoring, whatever, and that's why the account seems more dynamic.


Bro that would be too much effort for that shit? I doubt it was his friend jfl.


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 27, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Hes 6’3


6ft1 lad 😂


----------



## stuckneworleans (May 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Bro that would be too much effort for that shit? I doubt it was his friend jfl.


If we assume he's a truecel subhuman who spend hours upon hours making a LARP account on an incel forum with a random guys' instagram pics, then it still fits in character.


----------



## Pedro Zanatta (May 27, 2020)

HOLY FUCK, HOW CAN SOMEONE BE SO SUBMISSIVE AND A DOCIL PUPPY AS THESE 2 NEGROS GAYS COPEMAXXING AND NOSECEL. IS IT TOO HARD TO ADMIT YOUR ALPHA BBC THAT FUCKS UR TINY ASSES IS A LARP? GOD DAMN, IT LOOKS LIKE THOSE RIDICULOUS PEOPLE THAT BELIEVE X POLITICIAN OR Y IS GONNA “CHANGE THEIR LIVES” GO FUCK YOU BOTH


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 27, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Bro, I already told those cucks about all this, they simply don't believe me. SOME NIGGAS EVEN CALL ME HIS ALT JFL


The only thing I ask myself is why he didnt send a proof? Like he could said in that video where he showed his middlefinger that he is Thongmaster or some Idk lets see what he is going to say


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 27, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> 6ft1 lad 😂


Not bad still


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 27, 2020)

Pedro Zanatta said:


> HOLY FUCK, HOW CAN SOMEONE BE SO SUBMISSIVE AND A DOCIL PUPPY AS THESE 2 NEGROS GAYS COPEMAXXING AND NOSECEL. IS IT TOO HARD TO ADMIT YOUR ALPHA BBC THAT FUCKS UR TINY ASSES IS A LARP? GOD DAMN, IT LOOKS LIKE THOSE RIDICULOUS PEOPLE THAT BELIEVE X POLITICIAN OR Y IS GONNA “CHANGE THEIR LIVES” GO FUCK YOU BOTH


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 27, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Not bad still


Alright if you think I got model potential send a photo to one of them people and ask does he have a good base for modelling


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 27, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> Alright if you think I got model potential send a photo to one of them people and ask does he have a good base for modelling


You need to reach 10 percent body fat first


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 27, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> You need to reach 10 percent body fat first


Holy fuck stupid bitch ass talk to your friends per pm and leave my thread


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 27, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> You need to reach 10 percent body fat first


Ok Yea true ill try my best my mum I shit you not has bought 13 box's of cereal and 12 packet or biscuits I've ate one but that's it but why is it she had ordered that much its like she wants me to fail


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 27, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> Ok Yea true ill try my best my mum I shit you not has bought 13 box's of cereal and 12 packet or biscuits I've ate one but that's it but why is it she had ordered that much its like she wants me to fail


I am eating within my macros
That might help


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 27, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> I am eating within my macros
> That might help


Macros?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 27, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> Macros?


I am eating 1200-1300 calories a day
You can have biscuits provided they don't exceed that calorie amount


----------



## tylerhunter97 (May 27, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> High IQ, tbh I really think he is legit, but I just can't find an answer to: why the hell won't he make a proof-photo?


----------



## Nosecel (May 27, 2020)

tylerhunter97 said:


>


@Copemaxxing, explain to this retarded bluecel why believe he isn't larping. I'm just too busy for this abortion survivor.


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 27, 2020)

tylerhunter97 said:


>


Nigga just read the whole thread to understand our point.


----------



## Simone Nobili (May 27, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> @Copemaxxing, explain to this retarded bluecel why believe he isn't larping. I'm just too busy for this abortion survivor.


He is larping man.
One way or another he is.
Im 100% sure.
Something is wrong.
He claims 6 ft 2 and 9 inch dick aswell.
Its all a bunch of larping.
I dont believe a word of this bitch.
He claims to get modelling contracts everyday.
Show us proof.
Larping faggot


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 27, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> I am eating 1200-1300 calories a day
> You can have biscuits provided they don't exceed that calorie amount


I've had one packet so far but!!!!!


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 27, 2020)

Simone Nobili said:


> He is larping man.
> One way or another he is.
> Im 100% sure.
> Something is wrong.
> ...


There isnt a proof of him larping and there isnt a proof of him not larping. We have only clues. But there are more clues that he isnt larping


----------



## Nosecel (May 27, 2020)

Simone Nobili said:


> He is larping man.
> One way or another he is.
> Im 100% sure.
> Something is wrong.
> ...


I don't know about all this, but that's not the topic of the debate.


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (May 27, 2020)

Simone Nobili said:


> He is larping man.
> One way or another he is.
> Im 100% sure.
> Something is wrong.
> ...


Jfl look at his head proportions, torso does that look like the body of a 6'2 man?


----------



## Nosecel (May 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> There isnt a proof of him larping and there isnt a proof of him not larping. We have only clues. But there are more clues that he isnt larping


Exactly this


----------



## Simone Nobili (May 27, 2020)

IncelWithNoLuck said:


> Jfl look at his head proportions, torso does that look like the body of a 6'2 man?


I know man.
Hes not 6 ft 2.
I already told Him that theres no way he is.
He probably isnt even the guy we think he looks like.
Sp whatever.
He just admitted defeat.
Normally What I got from his personality is that he will proof and gets offended easily.
But he didnt.
I know hes larping.


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 27, 2020)

Simone Nobili said:


> I know man.
> Hes not 6 ft 2.
> I already told Him that theres no way he is.
> He probably isnt even the guy we think he looks like.
> ...


He didnt admitted defeat nigga he is probably sleeping rn he hasnt slept for like 2 days jfl


----------



## Nosecel (May 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> He didnt admitted defeat nigga he is probably sleeping rn he hasnt slept for like 2 days jfl


If he does give proof, bro, we are officially the Kings of this place, we are the only ones who said that he isn't larping. Fuck, I hope so much that he gives proof


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 27, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> If he does give proof, bro, we are officially the Kings of this place, we are the only ones who said that he isn't larping. Fuck, I hope so much that he gives proof


I hope so too,jfl we would instantly make a victory thread


----------



## Latebloomer10 (May 27, 2020)

No he is larping why didnt he send a picture with proof?


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 27, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> No he is larping why didnt he send a picture with proof?


That is the thing bro idk myself. Both sides only have clues. Nobody has any proofs. But jfl he sent me a lot of pics of foids on badoo and stuff. You literally have to be -3 psl to larp that hard thats why I doubt he is larping


----------



## Deleted member 6497 (May 27, 2020)

Dude


Copemaxxing said:


> Bro that would be too much effort for that shit? I doubt it was his friend jfl.


dude you're as stupid as him , i made multiple accounts too for a reason and with different pics , took me like 3mins all of them


----------



## Simone Nobili (May 27, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> No he is larping why didnt he send a picture with proof?


Because he cant man.
He just downloaded Photoshop and is now planning his comeback.


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 27, 2020)

DoMoverPRETTYboy said:


> Dude
> 
> dude you're as stupid as him , i made multiple accounts too for a reason and with different pics , took me like 3mins all of them


Why the fuck should he make such an effort nigga? He could only used that acc if wanted to larp. What you are saying is stupid,also nobody has proof. We have to wait cause He probably sleepin rn. I doubt he is larping that would me wayy to muchhh fucking effort way tooo much


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (May 27, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> If he does give proof, bro, we are officially the Kings of this place, we are the only ones who said that he isn't larping. Fuck, I hope so much that he gives proof


Nosecel and the crew awaiting their master tong to come back from china proving how he isn't larping about having a 9 inch monster cock fucking ruskie foids be like


----------



## Simone Nobili (May 27, 2020)

IncelWithNoLuck said:


> Nosecel and the crew awaiting their master tong to come back from china proving how he isn't larping about having a 9 inch monster cock fucking ruskie foids be like


Muh 6 ft 2 muh 9 inch cock😂😂😂😂


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 27, 2020)

IncelWithNoLuck said:


> Nosecel and the crew awaiting their master tong to come back from china proving how he isn't larping about having a 9 inch monster cock fucking ruskie foids be like


You are retarded jfl


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 27, 2020)

Why would anyone larp on a forum of virgins?


----------



## Simone Nobili (May 27, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Why would anyone larp on a forum of virgins?


Validation?Attentiom?Power?
Many reasons


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (May 27, 2020)

There's no proof for either conclusions 
Fuck he's that rent free in you all

Indeed mirin @Thongmaster 
I wanna be rent free


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 27, 2020)

Simone Nobili said:


> Muh 6 ft 2 muh 9 inch cock😂😂😂😂


Maybe he larped about being 6‘2 or having 9inch but with his face he would still be able to fuck young foids.


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (May 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> You are retarded jfl


*15 year old*


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 27, 2020)

Simone Nobili said:


> Validation?Attentiom?Power?
> Many reasons


Nigga if he wanted to larp he wouldnt put that much of effort JFL


----------



## Deleted member 6497 (May 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Why the fuck should he make such an effort nigga? He could only used that acc if wanted to larp. What you are saying is stupid,also nobody has proof. We have to wait cause He probably sleepin rn. I doubt he is larping that would me wayy to muchhh fucking effort way tooo much


You don't know how much people with no attention from the world would do to get just some internet point.

tbh i pmed him first because i assumed its gonna be harsh for him if i post the exposion, and now he's gone i hope hes doing ok


----------



## Simone Nobili (May 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Nigga if he wanted to larp he wanted put that much of effort JFL


Why not?
He spends his entire day on this site?
How can he not take 1 HOUR MAX
To create all of his larps.
Your a good friend of him.
tell him to come into a discord.
Then he can prove it.
Shouldnt be a problem right?
It has nothing to do with this site


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 27, 2020)

DoMoverPRETTYboy said:


> You don't know how much people with no attention from the world would do to get just some internet point.
> 
> tbh i pmed him first because i assumed its gonna be harsh for him if i post the exposion, and now he's gone i hope hes doing ok


He is sleeping rn probably bro he was awake for like 2 days we should just way


----------



## Nosecel (May 27, 2020)

IncelWithNoLuck said:


> Nosecel and the crew awaiting their master tong to come back from china proving how he isn't larping about having a 9 inch monster cock fucking ruskie foids be like


Le epic picture use as a joke


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 27, 2020)

Simone Nobili said:


> Why not?
> He spends his entire day on this site?
> How can he not take 1 HOUR MAX
> To create all of his larps.
> ...


Bro he legit would have 500 iq and all the time to create such a larp nobody does something like that jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6497 (May 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> He is sleeping rn probably bro he was awake for like 2 days we should just way


you wish he was real don't you have real life friends?, stop being a low iq cunt


----------



## Pubertymaxxer3 (May 27, 2020)

6'2 and 9 inch dick? you have to be retarded to believe that


----------



## Simone Nobili (May 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Bro he legit would have 500 iq and all the time to create such a larp nobody does something like that jfl


Maybe he knows that?
Maybe he know nobody would do that.
And thats why he did it
200 IQ plays
This turkish fuck is supposed to be the tranny slayer?WHO SPENDS HİS ENTİRE DAY ON THİS SİTE.
WHO CANT POST PROOF
ION BELİEVE THİS SHİT
We are just gonna have to wait


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 27, 2020)

DoMoverPRETTYboy said:


> you wish he was real don't you have real life friends?, stop being a low iq cunt


I dont wish anything. You just cant say someone is larping with no proofs nigga


----------



## tylerhunter97 (May 27, 2020)

Niggas still be believin he might not be LARP, kill yourself unironically for being such a dumb cunt


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 27, 2020)

tylerhunter97 said:


> Niggas still be believin he might not be LARP, kill yourself unironically for being such a dumb cunt


Why nobody just trying google face scanner to look if he is real or not jfl?


----------



## Deleted member 6497 (May 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> I dont wish anything. You just cant say someone is larping with no proofs nigga








here's the proof now stfu


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 27, 2020)

DoMoverPRETTYboy said:


> View attachment 429560
> 
> here's the proof now stfu


Also nigga a bot cant be offline *BUT IF WE LOOK CLOSER WE CAN SEE that there is written „last online“ @Nosecel this might be a big clue*


----------



## tylerhunter97 (May 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Why nobody just trying google face scanner to look if he is real or not jfl?


No such thing as google face scanner

There is only google reverse search, and you can bypass it by cropping and reversing the image before uploading, GEEZ


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 27, 2020)

I don't know or care too much about this new controversy, but all I can say is that he appears way too busy and socially outgoing in his photos to spend so much time on here.

There are a few other ones in this category, who pretend they are NT but then rot on here 24/7.


----------



## Deleted member 6497 (May 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Also nigga a bot cant be offline *BUT IF WE LOOK CLOSER WE CAN SEE that there is written „last online“*











Telefun Fake chat maker Prank - Apps on Google Play


Prank your friends with Telefun - Fake Conversation Chat App




play.google.com





im going hard with your tight asshole larp sucking dick

you can do all that shit with this app


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 27, 2020)

DoMoverPRETTYboy said:


> Telefun Fake chat maker Prank - Apps on Google Play
> 
> 
> Prank your friends with Telefun - Fake Conversation Chat App
> ...


Just wait nigga I wont say anything anymore until we have fucking proofs. Also if I was you I would try to find the guy you say he pretends to be


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (May 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Just wait nigga I wont say anything anymore until we have fucking proofs. Also if I was you I would try to find the guy you say he pretends to be


Good luck on receiving it


----------



## stuckneworleans (May 27, 2020)

Something with u isn't quite right either


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 27, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> Something with u isn't quite right either


Jfl I proofed already that I am legit jfl jfl


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (May 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Jfl I proofed already that I am legit jfl jfl


Another chad who spends time here... do I see a pattern?


----------



## Nosecel (May 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Just wait nigga I wont say anything anymore until we have fucking proofs. Also if I was you I would try to find the guy you say he pretends to be


Bro, they were laughing at Jesus too. Soon...


----------



## Deleted member 6497 (May 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Just wait nigga I wont say anything anymore until we have fucking proofs. Also if I was you I would try to find the guy you say he pretends to be


Hhhmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 27, 2020)

IncelWithNoLuck said:


> Another chad who spends time here... do I see a pattern?


Someone tried to expose me once jfl than I showed all the proof and they shut their mouth


DoMoverPRETTYboy said:


> Hhhmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (May 27, 2020)

Its over for that larping faggot


----------



## jackthenerd (May 27, 2020)

He should just post proof tbh. Just looked at the other thread and he's dodging every request, keeps saying that he doesn't want his pics to be associated with this forum. Then people tell him to take a picture with a spoon in his hand and a boot on his head.

Then he just completely dodges it and goes back to crying about that he doesn't want his picture associated with his forum name, and this forum in general. This literally happened several times.

WTF???!!! Nobody said anything about that dude. Literally just post a picture with a boot on your head and a spoon in your hand? How hard can it be if you've already posted pics on here? Holy fuck these people.


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 27, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> He should just post proof tbh. Just looked at the other thread and he's dodging every request, keeps saying that he doesn't want his pics to be associated with this forum. Then people tell him to take a picture with a spoon in his hand and a boot on his head.
> 
> Then he just completely dodges it and goes back to crying about that he doesn't want his picture associated with his forum name, and this forum. This literally happened several times.
> 
> WTF???!!! Nobody said anything about that dude. Literally just post a picture with a boot on your head and a spoon in your hand? How hard can it be if you've already posted pics on here? Holy fuck these people.


Yeah thats the thing. But lets see idk


----------



## jackthenerd (May 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Yeah thats the thing. But lets see idk



That's what honestly confirmed to me that he was a larper. People told him that on every single page. Look how many times people suggested alternative pictures. He just went back crying about the forum name thing. Completely disregarding the other requests.


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 27, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> That's what honestly confirmed to me that he was a larper. People told him that on every single page. Look how many times people suggested alternative pictures. He just went back crying about the forum name thing. Completely disregarding the other requests.


Bro keep in mind that if he take spontaneously a pic that it woulndt look good especially if he hasnt slept for days maybe he didnt want a bad pic here because people could roast him but idk we dont know


----------



## jackthenerd (May 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Bro keep in mind that if he take spontaneously a pic that it woulndt look good especially if he hasnt slept for days maybe he didnt want a bad pic here because people could roast him but idk we dont know



Yeah who knows. Anyways, if he randomly comes back now with an unconvential picture (like the ones described in the thread), he kinda already lost his "window". Because then he might have just messaged that guy on IG and asked for such a picture. Paid for it. Maybe that guy he's larping as is his friend, etc. You need to be able to take a request and upload on demand. If he does that then he's not larping. Ie that guy he's larping as is either him, or a really close friend that is with him right now in person.


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 27, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> Yeah who knows. Anyways, if he randomly comes back now with an unconvential picture (like the ones described in the thread), he kinda already lost his "window". Because then he might have just messaged that guy on IG and asked for such a picture. Paid for it. Maybe that guy he's larping as is his friend, etc. You need to be able to take a request and upload on demand. If he does that then he's not larping. Ie that guy he's larping as is either him, or a really close friend that is with him right now in person.


And he wanted per pm sometimes adivces why should he do if he is larping jfl


----------



## animus (May 27, 2020)

lol @ people thinking its too much effort for anyone to LARP. I was in a gaming chat for years and there was this guy who later got exposed LARPing as a girl. Literally for years. These people just get a kick out of it and go to great lenghts.


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 27, 2020)

animus said:


> lol @ people thinking its too much effort for anyone to LARP. I was in a gaming chat for years and there was this guy who later got exposed LARPing as a girl. Literally for years. These people just get a kick out of it and go to great lenghts.


Bro to larp as girl isnt the same,to larp in a game you also win something for yourself. What do you get with larping on a virgin forum? Nothing bro


----------



## stuckneworleans (May 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Bro to larp as girl isnt the same,to larp in a game you also win something for yourself. What do you get with larping on a virgin forum? Nothing bro


He gets lulz and attention, 2 things he doesn't get in his daily life


----------



## toth77 (May 27, 2020)

Tbh larp or not he is one of the nicest people i have talked to and i will stay by his side


----------



## animus (May 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Bro to larp as girl isnt the same,to larp in a game you also win something for yourself. What do you get with larping on a virgin forum? Nothing bro


He LAPRed as a good looking dude on a lookism forum -> validation

Its not much but enough for some, kek.


----------



## Deleted member 7027 (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Copemaxxing (May 27, 2020)

slavcelchinceljawcel said:


> View attachment 429623


Why you made me a gay alien? Thats not funny


----------



## Deleted member 6497 (May 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Someone tried to expose me once jfl than I showed all the proof and they shut their mouth


Arent you morphing with airbrush? I coulve swore i saw your eyes with 3 different eye color


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 27, 2020)

DoMoverPRETTYboy said:


> Arent you morphing with airbrush? I coulve swore i saw your eyes with 3 different eye color


Lighting brother


----------



## Deleted member 6497 (May 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Lighting brother


Whatever brother , I'm not trying to mock anyone just stop mogging us subhumans we can't take it bro


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 27, 2020)

Xaxaxaxa


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 27, 2020)

Who knows


----------

